# Corsair H115i RGB PRO XT Flecken



## Xerg (20. Mai 2020)

Hallo, ich wollte fragen ob jemand weis, was das für Flecken sind? Die WaKü wurde schon einmal ausgetauscht. Bei der zweiten WaKü, entstanden nach einiger Zeit wieder diese Flecken die etwas rau sind. Gekühlt wird ein Ryzen 3700X.


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. Mai 2020)

Kommt wohl auf deine Wärmeleitpaste an.

Manche greifen Kupfer an.

Welche nutzt du denn?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xerg (20. Mai 2020)

Ich benutze die GELID Solutions GC-Extrreme.


----------



## Patrick_87 (21. Mai 2020)

Wo die Flecken her kommen weiß ich nicht, aber entfernen ist relativ einfach.
Einmal mit nem Tuch und Alkohol drüber gehen. Dann nimmst du dir ein Stück Fließ oder ein feinen Mikrofaser Lappen , nimmst dir eine gute Schleifpolitur für Autos und dann in kreisenden Bewegungen drüber polieren.
Sollte aber schon eine eher grobe Politur sein, damit gehts ruck zuck.

Perfekt wäre eine Schleifpaste für Metall , womit man zb chrom wieder richtig zum glänzen bekommt.
https://www.amazon.de/Dursol-Autoso...ds=schleifpaste+metall&qid=1590064749&sr=8-13

Wichtig ist nur , nach dem die Flecken weg sind noch einmal mit Alkohol drüber gehen um Fett oder Silikonreste von der Paste bzw Politur zu entfernen. Dann kannst du ganz normal wieder deine Wärmeleitpaste auftragen.


----------



## LightLoop (23. Mai 2020)

Hey kann ich dich mal zur lautstärke der Pumpe befragen. Bei meiner ist das wie hier im  video, also der quiet modus ist lauter als der perfomence modus.....ist das normal, oder defekt?

YouTube


----------



## LoneStarr42 (25. Mai 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Hey kann ich dich mal zur lautstärke der Pumpe befragen. Bei meiner ist das wie hier im  video, also der quiet modus ist lauter als der perfomence modus.....ist das normal, oder defekt?
> 
> YouTube



Ich benutze ebenfalls die Corsair H115i RGB PRO Platinum und zum Thema Lautstärke der Pumpe gibt es einige Threads im Corsair-Forum. Auch ich kann das Verhalten im Video reproduzieren: Auf Leise hat man die ganze Zeit dieses Rascheln und Gekräusel, auf Intensiv das Fiepen, auf Balanced hört man die Pumpe quasi überhaupt nicht.


----------

